# NGD: Schecter Hellraiser C-VI



## Aerospace274 (Dec 21, 2011)

Woot!!!


This guitar is great!! The huge 30" scale goes well with the octave-down tuning. The EMG pickups sound great to me, it's my first time owning a guitar with them. The coil tap on this guitar sounds amazing, too!
The construction on the guitar itself is flawless! The finish is beautiful, as well as the abalone binding on the headstock and body! This thing plays like a dream! I plan on swapping the nut out for a graph tech nut that'll take normal baritone gauges (.013-62) but until then this is just fine with me!


----------



## kevdes93 (Dec 22, 2011)

GET PICS NAOW PLEASEeeEEEEEeeeeeE


ive been dying to see one of these


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Dec 22, 2011)

Pics or gtfo.


----------



## Philligan (Dec 22, 2011)

I think you can mount your iPhone as a storage device on your computer. If you can, just do that, drag them from your phone to your computer, upload them to Photobucket and you're done 

EDIT: Never mind, looked around and it doesn't look like you can unless your phone's jailbroken. Yay Apple!


----------



## Aerospace274 (Dec 22, 2011)

Nah, all I had to do was connect it to my comp and Windows automatically offered to crack it open like a flash drive.  Funny, I just remembered I had to do the same thing for my 8's NGD /facepalm


----------



## ProgShredder73 (Dec 22, 2011)

Where did you get one from already?? These are amazing, happy NGD.


----------



## Upgrayedd (Dec 22, 2011)

Congrats and great NGD! This will hopefully be the next guitar I get...where did you get it? Enjoy


----------



## Aerospace274 (Dec 22, 2011)

Got this one from Drum City Guitar Land! Ordered online, with 3-day shipping. No complaints! 
Their email guy did say that D'Addario's baritone strings (designed for a 29.75" baritone) wouldn't fit this guitar, which isn't true. Regular D'addario's would fit this guitar, I use 'em on my 30" 8 string's top 6! But that's not a big deal to me, I can't imagine most people would have much experience with 30" scale guitars!


----------



## JStraitiff (Dec 22, 2011)

Happy NGD. I really like the idea of these. Its not exactly on the top of my list right now but it sure is cool. Im not sure why they used a stop bar tailpiece instead of the thru-body tho.


----------



## Gitte (Dec 22, 2011)

please post a video because i'm really really interested and i'm really thinking about buying it. great NGD


----------



## JPMike (Dec 22, 2011)

Happy NGD!! Looks awesome!!


----------



## Mordecai (Dec 22, 2011)

video demo please!, this thing is definitely in the "possible" list for my next guitar purchase.


----------



## Aerospace274 (Dec 23, 2011)

Hah, I'll see what I can do. It's hard to know what to play on this thing, never known any bass VI music!


----------



## Mordecai (Dec 28, 2011)

Aerospace274 said:


> Hah, I'll see what I can do. It's hard to know what to play on this thing, never known any bass VI music!



tune to Drop E: chug chug chug, djent djent djent, im sure we'll all love you for it.


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 28, 2011)

I've been wanting one of these to replace my BC Rich baritone since it was announced. It looks like a pretty neat guitar! How are those V Picks?


----------



## przemyslawwolski (Jan 2, 2012)

yeah, it's what i want... congratulations..


----------



## djinn314 (Jan 3, 2012)

dude I won't lie to you I started drinking the second I woke up this morning and had a dream about this guitar but it was tuned to F. I don't fucking know man but that is giving more me more GAS and sadly not the type that fills up my truck.


----------



## mgcasella (Jan 3, 2012)

How is the neck on that thing? Is it thick and fat like other Schecters? I have small hands - so that's how they feel to me


----------



## djinn314 (Jan 3, 2012)

mgcasella said:


> How is the neck on that thing? Is it thick and fat like other Schecters? I have small hands - so that's how they feel to me



I got those small hands too like in the BK commercial. rofl


----------



## Randy (Jan 3, 2012)

Jealousy.


----------



## Aerospace274 (Jan 14, 2012)

The neck doesn't seem too big to me but I can palm a basketball so I'm no help lol. It's about the same size as any of my BC Rich's or my Epiphone acoustic.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jan 14, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## DarkRain93 (Jul 4, 2012)

I want that so bad.... I bet it plays like a dream. If I got one I would put Seymour Duncan B lackouts. Not to say EMG's aren't good enough, just to get a sicker tone out that Instrument. I better start saving up.... congrads dude, hope you have fun with that killer Schecter C VI


----------



## Zado (Jul 4, 2012)

A good bitchslap for those who said it was a crap 

proly,in this vid

the shitty sound was caused by wrong string gauge or the bogner


----------



## DarkRain93 (Jul 4, 2012)

Zado said:


> A good bitchslap for those who said it was a crap
> 
> proly,in this vid
> 
> the shitty sound was caused by wrong string gauge or the bogner




Agreed, a bitchslap to those who thought it sucked. 
Btw I think it was poor mic placement and probably had stock strings on it.
<3 the tapping. Shouldn't a Bogner amp RAGE! Like have a killer sound?


----------



## Katsuro (Jul 4, 2012)

Damn, that scale makes it look more like a chello than a guitar +_+

It's damn nice though, wish I had one like it


----------



## tscoolberth (Sep 5, 2012)

This thing needs a real video.


----------



## ConstantSea (Sep 12, 2012)

Upload a video or something really like the look of this


----------



## TiffuZeless (Jul 15, 2015)

Free bump


----------



## kevdes93 (Jul 16, 2015)




----------

